# John Pitts "the reaper" Pictures anyone.



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

I am trying to find an article where car stereo Interview john pitts "the reaper" Dodge Intrepid couple years back. Well, It was a decade ago since I had the cover when they did it but now I dont have the Magazine anymore. Can someone help me out. Also, the setup and all the pictures from start to finish of the system. I need this info for a reference system I am trying to build.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Can you pin done when it was? I have some old car audio mags, but they are pretty inconvenient to go through unless its a date range I know I have. Say from 97ish through 2000 I should have almost all of them.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

alachua said:


> Can you pin done when it was? I have some old car audio mags, but they are pretty inconvenient to go through unless its a date range I know I have. Say from 97ish through 2000 I should have almost all of them.


I would say starting 1997 through 2000.


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

I know exactly the issue, I was looking at it the other day. I will check when back at home and advised later today.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Here are some nice photos: Index of /~dreddy/reaper02/

Teaser pic









While i remember the CSR article well, I have still been trying to find pictures and install detail on the front of the car. Was thinking of traking down Wilson Adcock in TX to see if he would share anythng but I have yet to do it. I have an 2002 Chrysler 300M Special myself and was considering doing something nice upfront. Not sure if I will go 2-way or 3-way front? I playes with a 3-way front with the Pioneer PRS drivers: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-way-component-set-ts-c720prs-ts-s101prs.html
I might end up doing a 2-way Scan, Scan Discovery, or SB Acoustics set?

Here is a very nice build in another 300M Special done by a fellow Michigander. I met the owner named Will but the last time we talked I don't think he had finished the install. Such a shame as he has a ton wrapped up in gear alone...FOCAL Be, Alpine F#1, and Zapco products. This is a very Cool Chrysler LH platform high end surround sound SQ build: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/637372

Teaser pics


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

It would be nice to see the front setup of john pitts car. Does anyone have pics of those, also does anyone have the article of "the reaper" when they did the interview back then from car stereo.


----------



## LunarDD (May 17, 2009)

I got a lot of picks of reaper 2 the pt cruiser, but thats no help for you. Sorry


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

LunarDD said:


> I got a lot of picks of reaper 2 the pt cruiser, but thats no help for you. Sorry


PM sent.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Dang those Power HX2's are still sexy


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

I looked today and couldn't find it among my stash of old magazines. Sorry.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

alachua said:


> I looked today and couldn't find it among my stash of old magazines. Sorry.


I found out that it was in the 1999 car stereo review mag.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Here is what I remember about the system to go along with the photos.

Focal TLR Tweeters in the A-pillars

4 Focal Xpert 5kx 5.25" subs, 2 on each side top of the dash.

Focal Xpert 7kx 7" mid-range/mid-bass in the Kicks

3 Rockford Fosgate Power HX2 15" subs

Rockford Fosgate 8140 headunit feeding the EPX2 via balanced out.

Rockford Fosgate EPX2 with very rare DSP Card

Do not remember which Fosgate amps was used.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's how I remembered it too Mark.


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

I will be scanning the mag later this week and emailing to the OP.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

TEGBOY said:


> I will be scanning the mag later this week and emailing to the OP.


Sounds good.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

You forgot the Lunar amplifiers hidden under the Rockford Fosgate heatsinks. Also forgot the center channel and Rockford RFD5000 running it.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> You forgot the Lunar amplifiers hidden under the Rockford Fosgate heatsinks. Also forgot the center channel and Rockford RFD5000 running it.


Are you sure john pitts had lunar amps in the rockford fosgate heatsink, and center channel. What the world is rockford RFD5000 anyway. I pretty much dought that. Can anyone confirm.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Scott in his white 240 pretty much went head to head with the car at every large show back then since they were in the same competition class.

I wouldn't doubt he had Lunar amps in the car...the Reaper 2 had Lunar amps displayed in the car. Being Team RF meant getting some good cheese back then...and you needed to have a lot of RF gear in your car to do that.

RFD5000 is the surround processor RF used to make.


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Scott Buwalda said:


> You forgot the Lunar amplifiers hidden under the Rockford Fosgate heatsinks. Also forgot the center channel and Rockford RFD5000 running it.


Fosgate RFQ5000 











Link: Rockford Fosgate RFQ5000 Surround Sound Processor - Test Report - Review Reviews - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep, Lunar amplifiers as confirmed from a few Team Cobra members. Center channel of some sort as well as a heavily-modified RFQ5000 (sorry for calling it RFD earlier). It was a center-channel DSP car. Other neat features included electromagnets on the trunk lid that engaged during SPL runs to keep the trunk lid sealed shut (the car would do 150 dB legal). He also took the "INTREPID" logo and re-arranged a few of the letters and built an "A" to add to the existing letters to spell out "REAPER" on the trunk lid, nice touch. John, Wilson, and I always had a blast in the lanes and had a certain handshake agreement...if he didn't win, it was my job to win, and vice-versa.


----------



## JazzC (May 16, 2010)

I have the Dodge Reaper (1998 Dodge Intrepid) system is to in and it and is mostly working - I also have the complete step by step installation guide that was used to build it. I found this fourm because my equalizer and a couple of the speakers are not working I was trying to find someone in the Houston area that could (hopefully - fingers crossed) trouble shoot it and maybe fix it - I think it is just some loose wires but I have know idea of where to begin to trouble shoot it - btw the care still rocks too and is in great shape - I was really lucky to find it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Nice. That car had one helluva install in it...the face of the radio molded into the dash was HOT. Never heard it, but it sure looked good.


----------



## JazzC (May 16, 2010)

Yes it was - I have the book that goes with the car covering everything he did with pictures covering every step of the installation - I may not understand it but you don't have to be a rocket scientist to see how much work and detail he put into it. The audio equipment in it is probably worth more than I paid for the car and the car with or without it is awesome in itself and in amazingly good shape - with very low mileage - to say it have been well cared for is putting it mildly. However, as a 60 year old grandmother I do get some strange looks when people see me driving in it - my daughter and her friends have nicknamed me "The Reaper".


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

^ That's just downright awesome. Coolest grandma EVER!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

welcome Jazz C I hope you stick around.


----------



## JazzC (May 16, 2010)

Thanks guys you make an old lady feel special.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

JazzC said:


> Yes it was - I have the book that goes with the car covering everything he did with pictures covering every step of the installation


How would you feel about sharing that information of a SQ legend? I am sure many would love to see the build pictures. Would be great to scan those and post them somewhere. Would be nice to see current pictures as well. Also, I missed a chance to hear the car back in the day....would be cool to listen to it as well.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I wonder what shop wilson adcock works at nowadays...


----------



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

Like the install, hate the car.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Did anyone find the mag?

I have every CSR from mid 1988 forward all bagged and boxed in my basement.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Expressive Audio in Humble, TX


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

abusiveDAD said:


> Expressive Audio in Humble, TX



negative...


----------



## hotrodkev (Feb 24, 2011)

Booger said:


> negative...


True that. 

Jazz c if you need someone to look at the car still I am a bit familiar with the car and can look at it if you still need someone to. Was a awesome build and really turned up SQ to where it is today. And I remember when it was first done and then the Reaper 2, Every once in a while I see Bo, its been a few yrs since Ive seen Will. Glad to know the Reaper still lives on in good hands.


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

i'm near houston; i wanna take a look at this thing!


----------

